# Quotes from Toxophilus



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Shooting most honest pastime*

Toxophillis states, "...shooting of all pastimes is most fit to be used in childhood; because it is an imitation of most ernest things to be done in manhood."

My son introduced me to archery when he was 11. Now, at 13, he told me that he likes archery- but that I am obsessed by it. He might be right...:awkward: 


CBMac


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Shootynge, fit for princes and greate men.*

Toxophillis states, "Aptness, knowledge, and use, even as you say, make all things perfect... Aptness is the gift of nature, Knowledge is gotten by the help of other; Use lyeth in our own diligence and labour."

Wise words indeed.

CBMac


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*The school of shooting*

The entire text of _Toxophilus_ is written as a conversation between Philologus (the student) and Toxophilus (the teacher). Philologus asks questions, and Toxophilus answers- usually giving some archery information along with some comment or observation about life. Here is their first exchange in _The Second Book of The School of Shooting_. 

PHILOLOGUS: What is the chief point in shooting, that every man laboureth to come to? TOXOPHILUS: To hit the mark. PHILOLOGUS: How many things are required to make a man evermore hit the mark? TOXOPHILUS: Two. PHILOLOGUS: Which two? TOXOPHILUS: Shooting straight and keeping of a length. PHILOLOGUS: How should a man shoot straight, and how should a man keep a length? TOXOPHILUS: In knowing and having things, belonging to shooting: and when they be known and had, in well handling of them... PHILOLOGUS: Things belonging to shooting, which be they? TOXOPHILUS: All things be outward, and some be instruments for every archer to bring with him, proper for his own use: other things be general to every man, as the place and the time serveth... All together within a man himself, some handling is proper to the instruments, some to the weather, some to the mark, some is within a man himself... PHILOLOGUS: And what is only within a man himself? 
TOXOPHILUS: Good heede giving, and avoiding all affections..

"...some within a man himself."


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Toxophilis*

Is a name but also means in old ancient terms: A LOVER OF ARCHERY....... You also have to remeber the written word was a copy of the way you said it. example "A lytle Geste of Robin Hood." lytle meant what it said.........little. Geste in old English meant guest, as in print Robin was visting them in story. Robert Fitsooth stands as the first contenter for the holder of being the Rob in Hood of history although other "Robets" have been considered........Sherwood Forest was NOT the original forest that Rob stood in. In the lytell Gest of Robin Hood the first name of the forest was Barnsdale......as the first stanza goes, "Robin Hode in Barnsdale stode" The history of Robin(Robert) would hide in Sherwood and when the sheriif came he would go to Barnsdale forest where the Sherriff could not go. then go from Barnsdale to Sherwood when things calmed down. The most accurate portrayal of the real Robin Hood in the movies was the movie Robin Hood by Patrick Bergin...although the Tv show, which spurned my interest was Richard Greene in the tv Show Robin Hood in the 50s. 
Now that show was made in the real Sherwood forest and ALL episodes were made from the original stories wriiten about the time of their happenings. in the 13 centuries. toxo


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Toxo*

Roger Asham invented the name Toxophilus for his book. It means comes from _Toxo_- Greek pertaining to bow; and _philus_- lover of. The Ancient Greeks used poison on their arrow tips, and the word _toxin_ is derived from this. So in a roundabout way the modern term _Botox_ is derived from an archery origin. I think my wife has Botox- she wants nothing to do with archery.:no:


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Buying a bow*

In _Toxophilus_, Roger Asham has some advice on buying a bow:

But in these points as I have said before you must trust an honest bowyer, to put a good bow in your hand... For a good bow twice paid for is better than an ill bow once broken. Thus a shooter must begin not with the making of his bowlike a bower, but at the buying of his bow like an Archer. And when his bow is bought and brought home, afore he trust much upon it, let him try and trim it ...

In modern terms- find a good Pro shop!


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Amazones*

Toxophilus tells us of the history of archery:

"The noble women of Scythia used the same fashion of shooting low at the breast, and because their left pap hindered their shooting at the loose they cut it off when they were young, and therefore be they called in lacking their pap Amazones. Now a days contrary wise we draw to the right ear and not to the pap."

Now that's dedication to the sport!:hurt:


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Anger*

Toxophilus comments on, "things within a man," which affect shooting.

"All affections and specially anger, hurteth both mind and body. The mind is blind thereby: and if the mind be blind, it cannot rule the body aright. The body both blood and bone, as they say, is brought out of his right course by anger: Whereby a man lacketh his right strength, and therefore cannot shoot well. If these things be avoided... and all the precepts which I have given you, diligently marked, no doubt ye shall shoot as well as ever man did yet, by grace of God."


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Things that hinder a man*

Toxophilus lists the things which hinder a man in shooting, near the end of the second book:

"The things which hinder a man which looketh at his mark, to shoot straight, be these: A side wind, a bow either too stronge, or else too weak, an ill arm, when a feather runneth on the bow too much, a big breasted shaft, for him that shooteth underhand, because it will wobble; a little breasted shaft for him that shooteth above the hand, because it will start [_fly forth suddenly_]... and many other things more... If a man would leave to look at his shaft, and learn to look at his mark, he may use this way, which a good shooter told me once that he did. Let him take his bow in the night, and shoot at two lights, and there he shall be compelled to look always at his mark, and never at his shaft; This thing once or twice used will cause him forsake looking at his shaft. Yet let him take heed of setting his shaft in the bow."

If you are interested, Toxophilus is interesting reading- but it is not easy! I have used modern spelling for all of these quotes. Here is the original spelling:

"The thynges that hynder a man whyche looketh at hys marke, to shoote streyght, be these; A syde wynde, a bowe either to stronge, or els to weake, an ill arme, whan a fether runneth on the bowe to much, a byg brested shafte, for hym that shoteth vnder hande, bycause ti wyll hobble; a litle brested shafte for hym that shoteth aboue the hande, bicause it wyl starte... and many other thinges mo... If a man woulde leaue to looke at his shafte, and learne to loke at his marke, he maye vse this waye, whiche a good shooter tolde me ones that he did. Let him take his bowe on the nyght, and shoote at .ii. lightes, and there he shall be compelled to looke alwayes at his marke, & neuer at his shafte; This thing ones or twyse vsed wyl cause hym forsake lokynge at hys shafte. Yet let hym take hede of settynge his shafte in the bowe."

Either way you read it: don't look at your shaft, and don't dry fire in the dark.


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Bad language*

Have you ever been next to an archer who cussed and swore after a poor shot? I find it very unpleasant, but Ascham addressed this in _Toxophilus_ almost 500 years ago.

"Now afterward when the shaft is gone, men have many faults which evil custom hath brought them to, and specially in crying after the shaft, and speaking words scarce honest for such an honest pastime.
Such words be very tokens of an ill mind, and manifest signs of a man that is subject to immeasurable affections. Good mens ears do abhor them, and an honest man will therefore avoid them."

I guess some things never change.


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Armguards*

I enjoyed the thread by bsy beginner on armguards. In Asham's day this was called a bracer.

"Little is to be said of the bracer. A bracer serveth for two causes, one to save his arm from the strike of the string, and his doublet from wearing, and the other is, that the string gliding sharply and quickly off the bracer may make the sharper shot. For if the string should light upon the bare sleeve, the strength of the shot should stop and die there. But it is best in my judgement, to give the bow so much bend, that the string need never touch a man's arm, and so should a man need no bracer as I know many good Archers, which occupy none... And thus a Bracer, is only had for this purpose, that the string may have ready passage."

Of course this was before the STS!:drum:


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Henry VIII and Roger Ascham*

Henry VII was a strong advocate of archery. It was required by law to teach boys archery, and Henry VIII (and his predecessors) enforced multiple statutes on archery training and readyness for all men. The musket had been around since about 1520, but the history of English archers in war was, and is, legendary. Nevertheless in 1592, all longbows were replaced with muskets. The muskets were very slow to reload, but required minimal training compared to the bow.

Henry VII enforced a law in 1542 requiring that the target distance for mandated practice by men be 220 yards. He also signed a law protecting archers who shot passers-by during practice.

Roger Ascham dedicated _Toxophilus_ to Henry VIII, and the book was basically an attempt to obtain royal patronage and a place at court. Reading the text, one might suspect that Ascham was an incredible suck-up. However, knowing a bit about Henry VIII, I expect it was impossible to over do it. Ascham got the post but with a very low wage. He was the tutor of Henry's eldest child, later Elizabeth II, and she kept him at court until his (peaceful) death.

Incidentally, I found a good website on the history of archery: http://www.centenaryarchers.gil.com.au/history.htm


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Steps in shooting: Stance*

Toxophilus instructs us on the steps in shooting. He starts with stance.

Toxophilus: "...I will speak (according to my little knowledge) that thing in it, which if you follow, although you shall not be without fault, yet your fault shall neither be quickly percieved, nor yet greatly rebuked of them that stand by. Standing, nocking, drawing, holding, loosing, done as they should be done, make fair shooting.
The first point is when a man should shoot, to take such footing and standing as shall be both comely to the eye and profitable for his use... that both all his strength may be employed to his own most advantage, and his shoot made and handled to other men's pleasure and delight."

Even 500 years ago it was not enough to shoot well- you had to look good doing it. Still a good rule of thumb!


----------



## target_shooter (Aug 31, 2005)

cbmac said:


> Henry VII was a strong advocate of archery. It was required by law to teach boys archery, and Henry VIII (and his predecessors) enforced multiple statutes on archery training and readyness for all men. The musket had been around since about 1520, but the history of English archers in war was, and is, legendary. Nevertheless in 1592, all longbows were replaced with


This law is actually still in force in the UK as the ancient law has not been cancelled so in actual fact it is still written IN LAW that all males over the age of 14 in the UK must practice archery for two hours every sunday!:wink: 

That is a cool law! 

Sorry can't work overtime on Sunday - I have to shoot!!!!!


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Nocking*

Thanks for that note *Target Shooter*. I'm Canadian, so I guess that applies to me too.

Toxophilus has little to say on nocking, "To nocke well is the easiest point of all, and there in is no cunning, but only diligent heed giving, to set his shaft neither too high not too low, but even straight ouertwharte his bow. Unconstant nocking maketh a man loose his length... Nock the cocke feather upward always as I told you when I described the feather. And be sure always that your string slip not out of the nocke, for then all is in jeopardy of breaking."


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Drawing and holding*

According to Toxophilus, "Drawing is the best part of shooting... Therefore to draw easily and uniformly, that is for to say not wagging your hand, now upward, now downward, but always after one fashion until you come to the rig or shouldering of the head, is best both for profit and seemliness. Holding must not be long, for it both putteth a bow in jeopardy, and also marreth a man's shot, it must be so little that it may be perceived better in a man's mind when it is done, than seen with a man's eye when it is in doing."

No compound shooters in those days.


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Lowsinge*

Lowsynge [or loosing] is releasing. Toxophilus describes it well.

"Lowsynge must be much like [holding]. So quick and hard that it be without all girdes [jerking], so soft and gentle that the shaft fly not as it were sent out of a bow case. The mean betwixt both, which is perfect lowsynge is not so hard to follow in shooting as it is to be described in teaching. For clean lowsynge you must take heed of hitting any thing about you. And for the same purpose Leo the Emperour would have all Archers in war to have both their heads pouled, and their beards shaved lest the hair of their heads should stop the sight of the eye, the hair of their beards hinder the course of the string."

Toxophilus does not discuss follow-through. The reason may be hinted at above- "Archers in war." In war, the Archer might do well to remember that SOMEONE IS SHOOTING BACK! :chimpeep: :faint: :chimpeep: 

By the way, I like the fact that Ascham capitalizes "Archer" throughout the book.


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*I'm done*

Roger Ascham's Toxophilus is great stuff if you have an interest in such things. It is available on the net free of charge at: http://www.archive.org/details/RogerAschamToxophilus1545

Check it out. I plan to read Maurice Thompson's _The Witchery of Archery_ over Christmas!

Merry Christmas to all Toxophiles


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

Toxophilus has two interesting credits
1. Ascham was actualy commissioned to write the book by Henry VIII in 1543, and 
2. It was the first book ever written and printed in common English


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Ok all you toxophilics*

Where did the term "Point Blank" come from?


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Point Blank*

From www.wordorigins.com


Point Blank
Point blank range is a range so close to the target that one cannot miss. The original sense, however, is slightly different. It refers to the range close enough that one can aim an artillery piece directly at its target without adjusting for the fall of the shot. The term dates to 1591.

But where does the term come from? The point seems obvious enough, it is from pointing at the target. It is the blank that is confusing. Blank, in this case, is an old term for the center of a target, a bullseye. It dates to 1554 and comes from the fact that the centers of archery targets were frequently painted white, and blanc is French for white.


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

cbmac,

You're the only guy I know more fanatic about the hx and ambiance of archery than myself. 

I've enjoyed reviewing your information.

Just a comment on the term "blanc" which I agree is a French rendition of white. The targets on the old butts were a single oyster shells, or a shell similar. This aiming point was called the pric. 

The term blanc is used in wine. The "Blanc's" are always white. But, technically the term is usually mispronounced. It should be pronounced "blawn: not blaunk." Which draws our attention to another Modern English term, which is obvious. 

Good stuff, cbmac, keep it up. 

God be with ya,
dbracer


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

cbmac said:


> Roger Ascham's Toxophilus is great stuff if you have an interest in such things. It is available on the net free of charge at: http://www.archive.org/details/RogerAschamToxophilus1545
> 
> Check it out. I plan to read Maurice Thompson's _The Witchery of Archery_ over Christmas!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all Toxophiles


Cbmac,

The Witchery of Archery is a heck of a read. It makes you long for a time in America when hunting was more available and not regulated. It reminds me of the way sub-Saharan Africa is now, without the cost. 

What fun those guys had -- shooting anything and everything. You can't judge it on today standards. I wish I could have been there. 

dbracer


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Point Blanc*

Point Blanc depended on the lbs of the bow. When you could put the arrow point in the white and hit it was put a stake painted white or blanc. That depending on the lbs of a bow and/or weight of the shaft was the distance called point blanc or point blank. Guns toook over the term from ancient archery. the closer you stood the arrow had to be lower as you went back the arrrow went up until you found the spot where the arrow hit the target when the tip was in the white. Point blanc....i teach that at all Bowhunter Ed classes.


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*It was a dynamic target*



dbracer said:


> cbmac,
> 
> You're the only guy I know more fanatic about the hx and ambiance of archery than myself.
> 
> ...



Shooting at an oyster shell is an interesting idea- it's a dynamic target. Shattering oyster shells sounds like fun, but it would break a lot of arrows. I think I'll start a thread in the General section on dynamic targets which won't destroy your arrows. Fun for kids of all ages.:tongue:


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

cbmac said:


> Shooting at an oyster shell is an interesting idea- it's a dynamic target. Shattering oyster shells sounds like fun, but it would break a lot of arrows. I think I'll start a thread in the General section on dynamic targets which won't destroy your arrows. Fun for kids of all ages.:tongue:


I like that idea. Heck, I'm game.

dbracer


----------

